# No entry



## cornejo

Hello.

How would you say "No entry" in Polish?

It can appear on a sign outside telling people not go in a certain area.

http://www.firstsafetysigns.co.uk/W...25/A68C/58EA/B671/AC10/3D2A/E4B1/No-entry.gif

suggestion: Wejście zabronione

Thank you.


----------



## jasio

cornejo said:


> suggestion: Wejście zabronione


I'd rather say "Wstęp wzbroniony", although most often it's "Nieupoważnionym wstęp wzbroniony" (wstęp wzbroniony - Szukaj w Google) ("authorised personnel only") - depending on whether you want to prevent everybody from entering, or only the strangers.


----------



## mijaucito

Zakaz wstępu 
Wstęp tylko(wyłącznie) dla personelu 
Wstęp tylko dla osób upoważnionych
Forma potoczna: Nie wchodzić!


----------



## Thomas1

mijaucito said:


> Forma potoczna: Nie wchodzić!


Nie wiem czy to na pewno forma potoczna. Podana fraza jest często używana w przychodniach nad gabinetami lekarskimi oraz na tabliczkach informacyjnych: " nie wchodzić" - Szukaj w Google


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Nie wiem czy to na pewno forma potoczna. Podana fraza jest często używana w przychodniach nad gabinetami lekarskimi oraz na tabliczkach informacyjnych: " nie wchodzić" - Szukaj w Google


I think it's something different. The plate on physician’s door typically asks you to not enter without knocking or to enter only by appointment. "No entry" sign, on the other hand, informs that the entrance is prohibited in general.


----------



## Thomas1

The act itself is the same: you do not enter X when you see the information. Whether it’s a permanent or temporary restriction is a different question. Also, the matter of knocking is more a question of convention, I’d say. Moreover, I’ve also seen many people who didn’t have an appointment with a doctor but still entered the surgery just to ask if they could have a consultation.

Besides, to my experience at least, the information above a surgery in Poland is not a plate but a special type of luminaire which, when turned on, prohibits an entrance because, for example, treatment is underway.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> The act itself is the same: you do not enter X when you see the information.


Are we discussing the acts or the language?


----------



## Thomas1

The phrase “nie wchodzić” above a surgery’s door means “don’t enter/no entry”, just that. Sorry, but I’m not sure I understand your point.


----------



## MB

I kind of second Thomas1. I wouldn't call "Nie wchodzić!" particularly colloquial. Never seen signs like, "TEREN WOJSKOWY NIE WCHODZIĆ" or " UWAGA! PROMIENIOWANIE NIE WCHODZIĆ!"? What can be labeled as quite colloquial, though, is, "Nie wchodź!", which is rather reserved for such things like dog signs.


----------

